# What is Commissioning ?



## orange13 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

What does the word commissioning mean?

In project: Commissioning means; the 1st startup of everything like equipments and systems.
The word commissioning means (Wikipedia definition): Project commissioning is the process of assuring that all systems and components of a building or industrial plant are designed, installed, tested, operated, and maintained according to the operational requirements of the owner or final client.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_commissioning

In order to commission a system you may have to go through many activates like for example:
- Air blowing (Needs compressors, dryers and oil coalescent).
- Flushing (With water).
- Power flushing (With water but using the system pump not an external pump).
- Oil flushing and purification (The new oil to be cycled and filtered).
- Manual cleaning (Wire brushes).
- Chemical cleaning.


I will talk about the procedures and recommendations in details if anybody interested.​


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (11 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank you so much, yes please explain more, 

Regards


----------



## orange13 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

After the piping is installed and hydro-tested we should drain the water from the pipes and dry the lines out.
How dry to go is an issue that depends on the fluid gonna run in the system of course.
For example if you need it very dry this means you should go to about -40 C. But if relatively dry you can go for -10 or -20 C.
To dry the line then you should blow dry air through it or pressure it then hold on pressure for a while to homogenize it then dump the air and repeat the process.
How to get dry air:
We should use a compressor then use an air dryer (may be just an air cooler or maybe a desiccant air dryer).
Also we should you oil coalescent to remove the oil traces from the air.

See you tomorrow then if anybody cares about this.


----------



## مهندس 333 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

No much to add on what Orange 13 said. But wanted to add something that the commissioning word is diffrerent from project to project, for example the
Petrochemical project commissioning is not same as Gas project commissioning


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (13 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks guys, M333 whats your views for petrochemical commissioning, hydrotesting, loop checking..etc are interesting, can both of guys elaborate on this very important topic.
Regards


----------



## orange13 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

I believe that the commissioning is the same everywhere as it is mainly getting the equipments/machines/Devices/systems ready to start. 
Let me talk about the definitions above a bit:
Equipments/Machines:
I mean static machines like transformers (as an electric example) and boiler (as a mechanical example).
Devices: 
I mean the controls like PLC/DCS, transmitters, gauges and more than these of course.
Systems:
It is any combination of the stuff above:
Like two machines
Or one machines and a device.

Of course there are many ways to automate systems (types of control); for example:
If I want to control a furnace pressure by controlling the flue gases flow (exhaust).
The control parameter here is the pressure of the furnace. 
The controlling parameter is the flue gases flow.
So to control the pressure I have to increase/decrease the flue gases flow.
I should use a damper for this (let’s assume that a motor is being use to open or close the damper then it will be called MOV damper or Motor Operated Valve damper). So this entire scheme (these pieces together) is called the loop of control.

Loop checking is a way that we do to test the loop.
For example: We put one man with a radio (walky-talky) outside by the damper and from the control room ask the operator to open and close the damper and check if it is working (we may need some simulation in this process). If the damper goes up and down well then we are fine and the loop is ok (checked).
This was just a simple example; not that much scientific but it works for some ppl manna know.​


----------



## orange13 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

A hydrostatic test is a way in which leaks can be found in pressure vessels such as pipelines and plumbing. It is also the most common method often employed. Hydrostatic tests, on the other hand, verify the performance of fluid pressure vessels. Using this test helps maintain safety standards and durability of a vessel over time. Newly manufactured pieces are initially qualified using the hydrostatic test. They are then continually re-qualified at regular intervals using the proof pressure test which is also called the modified hydrostatic test. Hydrostatic testing is also a way in which a gas pressure vessel, such as a gas cylinder or a boiler, is checked for leaks or flaws. Testing is very important because such containers can explode if they fail when containing compressed gas.

Testing procedures
Hydrostatic tests are conducted under the constraints of either the industry's or the customer's specifications. The vessel is filled with a nearly incompressible liquid - usually water or oil - and examined for leaks or permanent changes in shape. Red or fluorescent dyes are usually added to the water to make leaks easier to see. The test pressure is always considerably higher than the operating pressure to give a margin for safety. This margin of safety is typically 150% of the design pressure. For example, if a cylinder was rated to DOT-2015 PSI (approximately 139 bar), it would be tested at around 3360 PSI (approximately 232 bar). This is to ensure maximum usage and to provide more safety. Water is commonly used because it is almost incompressible (compressible only by weight, not air pressure), so will only expand by a very small amount should the vessel split. If high pressure gas were used, then the gas would expand to perhaps several hundred times its compressed volume in an explosion, with the attendant risk of damage or injury. This is the risk which the testing is intended to mitigate.​


----------



## orange13 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

I think now in the world knows what commissioning means since the expression has been used for a long time.


----------



## nofal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## يسرى191 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

Many thanks Orang 13 
It is really wonderful , splendid explanation 

:20:


----------



## Ayat Ilyyan (4 يونيو 2013)

*testing and commissioning*

thanks a lot for this important subject....but please we want to know how to prepare a documents for testing and commissioning of electrical systems.....


----------

